# Red cherry shrimp + Tiger shrimp?



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

RCS and Tigers won't cross-breed or fight, will they? I'm thinking of keeping the two together, since I like them both, I just want to make sure they won't pick at each other or cross breed into some freaky shrimp-monster! lol

I've never _heard_ of them fighting, or really, any shrimp fighting, but, don't want to risk it so I thought i'd stop by here and make sure first :].

:fish:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

No, they won't cross-breed.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have seen my CRS fight.. I keep RCS with blue tigers. The thing I notice the most is the RCS are dominant of the food. I put in a second helping of food in a different location once the cherries are all piled up on the first.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info, guys :].


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Just a side note that Tigers like softer more acidic water than RCS are generally kept in, but if you keep your PH around 6.8 to 7.2 they should do fine together. PH over 7.2 for Tigers will dramatically slow breeding and also shorten life span some. RCS are much more adaptable and the slightly low PH will be fine for them.

Cheers, Bill


----------

